# red cherry shrimp and aquarium salt



## mersf559 (May 21, 2013)

ihave a betta fish in a fluval spec 2 gallon tank with some cherry shrimp. right now he is recovering from fine rot but he still has 2 splits in tail. I've used aq salt for about ten days already and he has recovered tremendously. im thinking of adding aq salt again in a few days or so to help him fully recover but will the aq salt affect the RCS?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

If you've been using it & haven't seen ill effects on the RCS then the dosage you're using must be OK.


----------



## mersf559 (May 21, 2013)

ok I forgot to add that when i was using aq salt my betta was in there by him self. then i added the RCS after the treatment. but since he still has the splits in his tail iwant to do a treatment again


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I wouldn't risk it. You may be able to get away with it, but IMO the risk just isn't worth it. Instead, try IAL, StressCoat and regular water changes. I also found that encouraging my betta to flare for a few minutes a day drastically helped with regrowth. Unless, of course, his splits are from overflaring anyway.


----------

